

OS X Mountain Lion most likely set to debut on July 25th for only $19.99 - jellomaster
http://techupdates.com/go/130081

======
kmfrk
The article is just a paraphrase from the "referenced" article on 9to5Mac:
[http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/15/apple-store-overnights-
happeni...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/15/apple-store-overnights-happening-
july-24-mountain-lion-launch-the-next-day/). Better give them the credit by
reading and linking their article instead.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Worse, it's a frame of a BGR article referencing a 9to5Mac article. This is
quite bad.

~~~
kmfrk
Jeez. They didn't only get HuffPo'd; they got inception'd, too.

------
therealarmen
Why not just make it free like iOS updates? Is Apple really hurting for the
extra cash? Seems like the benefit of having everyone up-to-date outweighs the
financial hit.

------
chollida1
What is the point of pointing out the upgrade is only $19.99?

I thought all of the OS X updates cost $19.99. Or am I wrong here?

~~~
pooriaazimi
Yes, you're wrong.

Lion was $30 (unlimited Macs)

Snow Leopard was $30 (1 Mac), $50 (family pack)

Leopard was $130 (1 Mac), $200 (family pack)

OS X 10.2, 10.3 and 10.4 were similarly priced.

OS X 10.0 and 10.1 were didn't have a family pack.

OS X Public beta was $30.

Source: <http://mactracker.ca/>

~~~
chollida1
Yep, I was dead wrong:) Thanks for the response!

